# Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (9. Februar 2005)

*Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Für mich eindeutig Age 3. Nachdem die Ensemble Studios bislang nur Games abgeliefert haben, welche mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen haben, habe ich da wenig Bedenken bei Age 3. Auch die neuen Features klingen sehr vielversprechend.
Wundert mich ansonsten, daß Stronghold 2 so wenig Stimmen hat und dafür Empires at War auf Platz 2 liegt z.Z.


----------



## gladiator3000 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

also ganz klar age 3 !!  heute machts noch unheimlich viel spass age 2 auf einer lan oder sonst wo , einfach so mal  1 on 1 mit einem freund zu spielen , hoffe halt  , dass age 3 das auch halten kann ... 


2.  platz aus dieser liste wäre star wars : empire at war .. ! das spiel vesrpricht auch recht vil !!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

das ist verdammt schwer... ich versprech mir da von einegen was, aber bei AoE hat mir immer dieses historische gefallen, insofern ist im moment das mein favorite...


----------



## Volcom (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Herbboy am 11.02.2005 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist verdammt schwer... ich versprech mir da von einegen was, aber bei AoE hat mir immer dieses historische gefallen, insofern ist im moment das mein favorite...




 ich fine 1. aoe 3 2. stronghold 2 und 3tens. sw e son stwas :>


----------



## obi99 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Also ich hab für Act of War gestimmt, das Spiel klingt wirklich sehr vielversprechend. Aber am meisten freue ich mich eigentlich auf Spellforce 2 (wieso steht das nicht in der Umfrage?)
Star Wars, Earth 2160 und AoE 3(hätte anstelle von AoE 3 lieber ein AoM 2 gehabt) klingen aber auch sehr gut...


----------



## Killtech (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Ich war eigentlich nie ein großer Age Of Empires Freund aber da die Auswahl in diesem Jahr meiner Meinung nach ziemlich bescheiden ist und leider auch kein neuer C&C Teil ansteht, spricht mit AoE 3 von den oben genannten Games am meisten an.

Mal sehen.... 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Azirophos (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Killtech am 14.02.2005 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war eigentlich nie ein großer Age Of Empires Freund aber da die Auswahl in diesem Jahr meiner Meinung nach ziemlich bescheiden ist und leider auch kein neuer C&C Teil ansteht, spricht mit AoE 3 von den oben genannten Games am meisten an.
> 
> Mal sehen....
> 
> MfG, Killtech




Man muß sich ja kein neues Spiel kaufen. Starcraft, Dawn of War, Homeworld2, und einige andere sind, zumindest für mich,  noch "gut genug". 

Das Starwars Spiel sieht allerdings interessant aus, und als Fan von Earth:2140 hoffe ich, daß die Designer die Fehler der 2150er Reihe ausbessern, und sich auf den ersten Teil besinnen.

Aber wie mein Vorposter schon sagte: "Mal sehen".


----------



## Bonkic (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

wie kommts eigentlich, dass ich schon seit urzeiten nix mehr zu sudden strike 3 gelesen habe ?

ich weiss, dass die vorgänger nicht jedem gefallen haben, aber ich fand` beide teile - ja auch teil 2 - absolut genial.


----------



## ziegenbock (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Bonkic am 14.02.2005 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommts eigentlich, dass ich schon seit urzeiten nix mehr zu sudden strike 3 gelesen habe ?
> 
> ich weiss, dass die vorgänger nicht jedem gefallen haben, aber ich fand` beide teile - ja auch teil 2 - absolut genial.



und ich vermisse irgendwie blitzkrieg 2. das soll doch auch in der ersten hälfte von diesem jahr erscheinen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Ich freu mich auf Stronghold 2...mein ganz klarer Favourit für 2005.
AoE 3 sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus; steht ganz klar an zweiter Stelle.
Empires at War betrachte ich vorerst mit gemischten Gefühlen. Das, was ich bis jetzt gesehen & gelesen habe, ist ziemlich vielversprechend...aber SW Strategiespiele haben/hatten für mich bisher immer den Nimbus von ziemlichen Software-Müll...Rebellion und Battlegrounds fand ich einfach nur grausam.

Paraworld könnte interessant werden...ich mochte damals Wiggles vom SEK sehr gern...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## newester (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				ziegenbock am 14.02.2005 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.02.2005 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ich frage mich auch wo Blitzkrieg 2 geblieben ist? Scheint auf jedenfall interessanter als Panzers 2 zu sein/werden. Mein Favorit ist übrigens Imperial Glory.


----------



## DerSchatten (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Hi

also ich freue mich auf Act of War gefolgt von StarWars: Empire at War.

Hoffentlich halten sie was sie versprechen!


----------



## Bonkic (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

su ss3 gibts zwar immer noch nix neues, dafür hat fireglow schon mal einen 4. teil angekündigt   



> Die Entwickler von Fireglow sind offenbar so von ihrer Echtzeitstrategieserie Sudden Strike überzeugt, dass sie bereits den nächsten Teil planen. Laut einem Interview mit HCGamer wurden bereits erste Ideen für neue Features von Sudden Strike 4 intern besprochen und gesammelt. Unterdessen gibt es zum lang angekündigten dritten Teil keine neuen Infos. Als Releasetermin nannte Max Dolmar von Fireglow nur ein vages "in 2005". Wie weit die Entwicklungen zu dem Spiel sind und wer der Publisher dafür sein wird, blieb ebenfalls unklar. Im vergangenen Jahr (siehe News) hatte das Studio einen Release von Sudden Strike 3: Arms for Victory bereits in 2004 angekündigt.





Spoiler



gamestar.de


----------



## Goldjaeger (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Ich freu mich am meisten auf Earth 2160. Fand den Vorgäner einfach nur noch genial. War zwar aufgrund der Komplexität nicht jedermanns Geschmack aber mir macht es immer noch unheimlich viel Spaß  


Age of Empires 3 wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber die Vorgänger haben mir nicht so gut gefallen. Zumindest im Multiplayer war Age of Mythology besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Auf welches dieser für 2005 geplanten Echtzeit-Strategiespiele freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

*CIVILIZATION IV !!!!elf*


----------

